
Ask HN: What note-taking app you are using? - horizontech-dev
This is like the vim vs emacs of the current generation:
Notion vs Evernote; Onenote vs Google Keep; etc.<p>I have tried different note-taking apps in the last 3 years. I understand there is no one silver bullet for this. I am curious to hear your thoughts about what worked and what didn&#x27;t.<p>BTW, I am currently using https:&#x2F;&#x2F;joplinapp.org.<p>- FOSS
 - You can use your own storage (Dropbox, etc)
 - Supports markdown
======
greenyoda
There was a big discussion just yesterday:

Ask HN: What do you use to keep track of bookmarks/notes/snippets?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22778123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22778123)

